# English Everready torch. Can anyone tell me more about it?



## Nyx (Nov 22, 2011)

I found this at a jumble sale a few years ago. It's around 6" tall and just under an inch in diameter. I've gone cross-eyed trying to find one exactly like it in the Flashlight Museum. Would anyone be kind enough to date it for me?

Although it's a simple little thing, I really like it, and any more information, technical or about its uses, would be much appreciated too. 

The inside is in good condition, but I don't think that the top is meant to be removed, and don't want to force things. What kind of 'bulb' would be inside? Are batteries of this size made anymore? 

I'd love to find out if it could still be made to work. Could I use wires and a modern battery on the outside to complete the circuit? I don't want to try that without knowing what kind of battery to test it with first. My knowledge of electronics is very basic.





[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## persco (Nov 22, 2011)

You could try contacting the author of this post: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?3947-History-of-the-First-Tubular-Flashlight. He may know a lot more...

s.


----------



## gcbryan (Nov 22, 2011)

Many lights were made like that. The uses are those of any standard flashlight. I think most used 2 D cells and you can still of course easily find those today as well as bulbs for two cell lights. The end looks like it comes off to replace the batteries and I'm sure the top does as well.

It may be stuck due to age or rust. I think it's wise that you are not rushing into opening it if it's a bit hard to open but I'd try cleaning it up a bit in the threaded areas and use a soft cloth (rather than a vise) for grip and try to open it.

The lens was just an attempt to project the light a little further. From my reading it wasn't all that effective and so it was discontinued after a while (that approach). Most all of the lights of a certain time period used that approach however.

Maybe someone who actually has one will respond soon but I thought I'd add what little I know. I've been looking and buying a few older lights lately myself.

It's a nice looking light by the way! Let us know when you get it open.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 23, 2011)

persco said:


> You could try contacting the author of this post: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?3947-History-of-the-First-Tubular-Flashlight. He may know a lot more...
> 
> s.



Many thanks. That's a really interesting thread. I'm not sure who the original poster was - I'm probably missing something


----------



## Nyx (Nov 23, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> Many lights were made like that. The uses are those of any standard flashlight. I think most used 2 D cells and you can still of course easily find those today as well as bulbs for two cell lights. The end looks like it comes off to replace the batteries and I'm sure the top does as well.



I saw quite a few like it in the Flashlight Museum but hoped to find an exact match to help with dating it. Just for fun I'd like to see if the old bulb still works, so I might try partially-depleted batteries at first. But it's good to know that I can get it working with modern-day batteries and bulbs too 



> It may be stuck due to age or rust. I think it's wise that you are not rushing into opening it if it's a bit hard to open but I'd try cleaning it up a bit in the threaded areas and use a soft cloth (rather than a vise) for grip and try to open it.



The base unscrews very easily and there's hardly a speck of rust on the whole thing. The inside is clean and the switch works beautifully. The bulb contact looks fine too. The problem is that the top part doesn't look as if it has a thread at all. I've tried gently twisting or pulling it off, but it won't budge. I'm assuming that they didn't make throw-away torches in those days, so I'm a bit flummoxed 



> The lens was just an attempt to project the light a little further. From my reading it wasn't all that effective and so it was discontinued after a while (that approach). Most all of the lights of a certain time period used that approach however.



That's really interesting. They kept using that kind of lens for quite a long time. I wonder who thought of the next best idea and how it came to him...must look that up. 



> Maybe someone who actually has one will respond soon but I thought I'd add what little I know. I've been looking and buying a few older lights lately myself.



Thank you  I joined the forum primarily to find out about all aspects of lighting for night photography, and thought it would be a good idea to ask if anyone knew about the torch as well. But as a result I've become interested in the early history of torches, and have decided to keep a look out for more orphaned examples at jumble sales etc. 

Have you posted photos of any of your older lights to the forum?



> It's a nice looking light by the way! Let us know when you get it open.



I have it open already (I should have mentioned that in my first post ). Now I need to know what to do to test the bulb. In my reading since, I learned that it's not hard to blow the original bulb, so I want to take it easy. I hope to be able to send in a beamshot. I also found this thread which had some good stuff in it:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?238587-Antique-Flashlight

Thanks again for your help


----------



## gcbryan (Nov 23, 2011)

I only have a couple of lights and they are more "retro" than vintage. Mine seem to be somewhere between the 50's and 60's. I don't have any pictures on photo hosting sites and the rules here don't allow posting pic's from eBay which is where I got mine.

Mine of the standard sliding switch with momentary button and generally have some color of paint over portions of the tube with a couple of stripes near the tail cap and again near the head.

How were you able to get in there (after not being able to initially)?


----------



## Exide (Dec 5, 2011)

These took a No8 size 3V battery, These batterys are hard to get now but some online companys still do them. I test mine by using two modern size N cells together with coins to make up the length, I did have a red colour No8 Ever Ready cell with a bit of life in which came with a torch i baught but it died on me. The bulb will be screw thread 2.5V, a No8 cell is infact made up of two U8 cells each at 1.5V, the U8 fitted those little square Pifco torches.


----------

